# Adobe's Pricing



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2008)

There are many threads already running over at the Adobe U2U forums complaining about Adobe's pricing structure for countries other than the US.

We, as the Moderators, completely understand that not everyone's happy with Adobe's pricing structure, and we too have to pay the higher prices.

However, as no one here has any say over Adobe's pricing, we'd prefer that members leave those discussions on Adobe's own forums, therefore any threads going down that path will be closed.

Here at the Lightroom Forums, we're very proud of the friendly spirit that you, the members, can take credit for.  We'll continue to focus on helping users get the best from the software itself, and leave Adobe to deal with business.

And most importantly, have fun!  It's a great release!


----------

